
Ask HN: Any advice tuning a landing page for a new iPhone messaging app? - 04rob
Hello.  My team and I are launching a new iPhone messaging app, and are having pretty mixed results getting sign ups on our preview landing page[1].  We had extremely poor results with paid Facebook advertising, and slightly better results with BetaList[2].  Any advice from the HN community on improving our conversion rate?  Is getting a healthy pre-launch email list really that important, or are we better off expending our efforts elsewhere?<p>[1]: nudjapp.com?ad=h<p>[2]: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;betalist.com&#x2F;startups&#x2F;nudjapp
======
sova
prelaunch list + invite codes = well worth it imho

